# Netzteil defekt ? +3,3V Schiene zeigt nur 2,84V an und 12V zeigt nur...



## Mischk@ (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
Mich plagen seit Wochen unregelmäßige Systemabstürze. 
Als erstes geht der Monitor aus und es gibt kein Signal mehr. Danach läuft der Pc 10 Sekunden weiter und startet neu. 
Mal passiert das 10mal hintereinander und mal, einmal am Tag.
Ich hatte ein SLI aus 2 GTX 570er drinne, bis diese Probleme anfingen.
Ich habe viel versucht, Karten umgesteckt, Treiber (Chipsatz,VGA usw..), BIOS Update, Spannungserhöhung Northbridge & Southbridge usw..

Ich hatte schon die Grafikkarten in Verdacht, bis mir im BIOS folgendes auffiel: _(siehe Bild)_ 

Ich hab mal ein anderes Netzteil (bequiet 550W) rangeklemmt und siehe da, es hat mehr Spannung.

_Können diese Systemabstürze von der zu niedrigen Spannung kommen ?_

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln...

i7 Xeon W3550@standard
6GB DDR3 1600
GTX 570
und ca 14 Lüfter auf 7V, per Adapter... (0,96Watt/Lüfter)


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Netzteil kaputt ? +3,3V Schiene zeigt nur 2,84V an...*

Angaben zum Netzteil wären schonmal ganz gut - gerade, wenn du damit ein SLI-Gespann zweier GTX 570 betrieben hast, als die Probleme anfingen.


----------



## gedoens (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Netzteil kaputt ? +3,3V Schiene zeigt nur 2,84V an...*

Wenn Du Dir das zutraust, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mal die Spannung auf der 3,3V-Schiene nachmessen. Das sollte am besten an einem S-ATA-Stecker gehen, am orangenen Kabel. Aber selbst wenn Du das nicht tust, ist der Auslesewert vom Bios wahrscheinlich korrekt, wenn ein anderes Netzteil dort dann höhere Spannungen hinbekommt.

Je nach internem Aufbau des Netzteils könnte die niedrige 3,3V-Spannung auch an der Lüfterkonfiguration mit 12V hin und 5V rück liegen, aber das ist jetzt auch nur fröhliches gerate. Versuch mal testweise die Lüfter auf 5V oder 12V zu betreiben.

Als letztes blieben eigentlich nur noch, dass die 3,3V-Schiene schlicht überlastet ist.


----------



## Mischk@ (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Netzteil kaputt ? +3,3V Schiene zeigt nur 2,84V an...*

Ähmm, sorry. Das hab ich --> 850W Corsair HX850W Modulares Kabelmanagement

Ach ja, die Lüfter hab ich an 12V angeschlossen, aber durch das drehen der Pins (Masse auf 5V) Hab ich die auf 7V laufen...


----------



## Mischk@ (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Netzteil kaputt ? +3,3V Schiene zeigt nur 2,84V an...*

Jetzt hab ich den ganzen Tag keine Probleme gehabt, wenn ich eine Karte im System habe.

Jetzt hab ich vor 30 min die zweite GTX570 installiert und mein Pc ist schon 2 mal abgestürzt, immer wenn sehr grafiklastige Momente kommen wie im Heaven Benchmark wenn ich die Tesselation hochdrehe...

Hat jemand ein Rat ? Ist das Netzteil unterdimensioniert ?

Die Karte sind nicht übertaktet. Hab noch ein Screen von den Spannungen derzeit !


----------



## wuestenfux (16. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich mir jetzt die Werte vom Screenshot anschaue sieht man ja das die 12V Schiene viel zu wenig hat mit den 11.71V die 3V und 5V sehen auch nicht viel besser aus. 

Wie alt ist das NT? Zu wenig Leistung hat es an sich nicht daran kann es nicht liegen. Der Screen ist jetzt mit einer Karte oder mit zwei?


----------



## Mischk@ (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Screens sind beide mit 2 Karten im System.
Das Netzteil ist 4 Monate alt...

Mit einem anderen Netzteil mit nur einer Karte zeigt die 12V Schiene 12,7V an...
Jetzt halt diese 11,7... Ich denke auch das zu wenig, oder ?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle keinem BIOS trauen, was die U-Werte angeht und schon gar nicht einer Win-Software. Nur als Beispiel: Bei mir werden gerade 0,63V auf der 3,3V-Leitung angezeigt, 11,7V auf der 12V-Leitung und 4,8V auf der 5V-Leitung und mein PC ist gerade im Leerlauf. Miss die Spannung mit einem richtigen Multimeter, sonst hast du keine zuverlässigen Werte. Weiterhin wenn ein NT tatsächlich so überlastet werden würde, müsste es sich vorher ausschalten.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Dezember 2011)

Mal angenommen die ausgelesenen Werte stimmen, zumindest die +12V Schiene, die durch die Karten am stärksten belastet werden müsste, läuft mit 11,7V noch innerhalb der Spezifikation (11,4V - 12,6V bzw. +/- 5%), nur komisch, dass alle Schienen schon ne relativ starke Unterspannung haben.

Aber mess mal mit dem Multimeter.


----------



## wuestenfux (17. Dezember 2011)

Und wenn das NT erst 4 Monate alt ist kannst du dich ja auch mal hier im Support Forum melden ggf. können dir die mehr sagen.


----------



## ViP94 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube nicht dass man den spannungswerten trauen kann. 
Und wenn du sagst, dass das problem nur mit einer Karte auftritt, hast du ja deine Fehlerquelle gefunden.


----------



## Mischk@ (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin, ich habs getauscht bei mien Computerhändler hier, die haben das anstandlos zurückgenommen und ich hab mir das : 850W be quiet! DARK POWER PRO BQT P9-850W geholt !!!

jetzt läuft alles bestens ! SLI funtioniert ohne Probleme und der Pc stürzt auch nicht mehr ab... (zumindestens deit 2 Stunden nicht mehr)


----------

